# FitPC Slim Linux fanless computer



## halestorm (Apr 28, 2009)

http://r.ebay.com/6aW3WR

Tiny fan-less computer, the FitPC slim, with Linux installed. AMD Geode LX800 CPU with 512MB RAM and 60GB hard drive. Ethernet. WiFi. VGA up to 1920x1440. Stereo out, line in, mic in. 3 USB ports. 1 standard RS232 serial port with DB9 adapter. Runs off 12v DC. Power adapter included. Packaged in original box. Looks like new.

http://r.ebay.com/6aW3WR


----------

